# My bargain



## Stranger (26/11/21)

A little thread to showcase those bargains.

I have enough stuff but justified a purchase with the following excuses.

Dual battery
Bloody cheap
Huge pod 8ml
510 adaptor
VW and TC
Metal body
228 W max
Happy and colorful 

This is one I can take in the bush with confidence. Huge pod that will keep me going on the long drives. I can sometimes drive for 12 hours at a stretch with minimum stops. Dual battery should keep me going a long while.
I can switch from pod to RTA/RDA/RDTA for desert after burning some meat over an open fire.
The bright colours will help if I drop it in the dark and the metal body will give some protection.



Couple of new Golisi 25's to go with and I am a happy camper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH (26/11/21)

Stranger said:


> A little thread to showcase those bargains.
> 
> I have enough stuff but justified a purchase with the following excuses.
> 
> ...


It's a far better kit than the pricing suggests, with one of the best 510 adapters around. Nice catch!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

Stranger said:


> A little thread to showcase those bargains.
> 
> I have enough stuff but justified a purchase with the following excuses.
> 
> ...



Now that is Bro-Science in action right there!!! Nice buy!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/11/21)

Stranger said:


> A little thread to showcase those bargains.
> 
> I have enough stuff but justified a purchase with the following excuses.
> 
> ...


a link to it please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/21)

I also bought one. It's a no-brainer.

I will use the coils it comes with and then use it with the 510 as a normal mod.

Does anyone know who stocks the RBA deck? The reviews for it are good.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/21)

Stranger said:


> The bright colours will help if I drop it in the dark and the metal body will give some protection.



The colours are insane but it doesn't phase me.

Function over form.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (26/11/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/all-black-friday-sales.t74523/

post 21

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (26/11/21)

For the price, you can't go wrong and I don't mind the funky rainbow. When you are in an unfenced camp at night with just a head torch to guide you, those colours will be an advantage.

There are scary things in the dark

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/11/21)

Scary ???

Three large pussies.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

I didn't go big this year, just some minor additions... now the wait until Monday for them to arrive.

Gas Mods Pallas RTA:







Grimm Green Type Two RTA:

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## GSM500 (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I didn't go big this year, just some minor additions... now the wait until Monday for them to arrive.
> 
> Gas Mods Pallas RTA:
> 
> ...


No Fair

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DavyH (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I didn't go big this year, just some minor additions... now the wait until Monday for them to arrive.
> 
> Gas Mods Pallas RTA:
> 
> ...



Type 2 on the way as well. The seller was almost giving it away...

My old Gen is on its last legs and there was a replacement at a tasty price so I wasn't quite as thrifty as planned.

Actually, who am I kidding. I went berserk. Again.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

DavyH said:


> The seller was almost giving it away...



I know, right... for that price I got two, just for in case I like it. And with that super long driptip I can poke both eyes out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (26/11/21)

That type 2 was in my basket at 3am then I cancelled... the price was way too tempting!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I didn't go big this year, just some minor additions... now the wait until Monday for them to arrive.
> 
> Gas Mods Pallas RTA:
> 
> ...


I also got the Type2, what a bargain, but it's apparently a bit of practice to wick it right

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (26/11/21)

Bro! You bought a pod. We do not admit this kind of thing. It is ok to do so, and we all understand, but seriously, it’s like dating a stripper, moerse fun but never, ever, tell your friends…

bestest regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)

I grabbed a druga rda from Sir Vape purely because it was R99. It might as well have been free that price.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (29/11/21)

I needed a new mod to match my old Zeus X tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH (29/11/21)

Bargains…

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Munro31 (29/11/21)

Very nice


----------

